# The exile: Discipline or Punishment?



## JTB.SDG (Mar 4, 2020)

Any thoughts? It seems different Scriptures come at it from different angles. Isaiah 1:5-7 sets the covenant curses as the discipline of a father. Many other Scriptures set it forth as the wrath of God sent as judicial punishment. 

Can they exist together? 

Is it both in different senses? This is my current thinking: As discipline in that Israel was God's son. But as punishment in that this son had become apostate.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2020)

Both. Punishment for the reprobate and fatherly discipline for the elect. This also reconciles any tension from the different angles you rightly observe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 4, 2020)

Both are happening. Keep reading further down the chapter. 

Isaiah 1:24-28 "Therefore the Lord declares, the LORD of hosts, the Mighty One of Israel: "Ah, I will get relief from my enemies and avenge myself on my foes. I will turn my hand against you and will smelt away your dross as with lye and remove all your alloy. And I will restore your judges as at the first, and your counselors as at the beginning. Afterward you shall be called the city of righteousness, the faithful city." Zion shall be redeemed by justice, and those in her who repent, by righteousness. But rebels and sinners shall be broken together, and those who forsake the LORD shall be consumed."


----------



## KMK (Mar 4, 2020)

JTB.SDG said:


> Can they exist together?



They can as long as the wheat and tares exist together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

